# PC Wallpapers



## sebkad (Mar 27, 2013)

Here you have .rar with nice wallpapers (no viruses - scanned with AVG Internet Security 2013):
http://speedy.sh/76SHt/Wallpapers.rar


And here you have good website with randomly ordered wallpapers:
http://wallbase.cc/random

If you know any good sites like this one, post links in this topic.


----------



## GhostWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Another good source if say you happen to like a certain TV show or film is head to the official site. Many of them have wallpapers for download.


----------



## Ames (Mar 31, 2013)

Plebs.


----------

